# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Επίθεση αρπακτικού

## gohn

σημερα το πρωι επιτεθηκε αρπακτικο και αρπαξε πουλακι 5 εβδομαδων απο τη ζευγαρωστρα.
Το πουλι ηταν ζωντανο και σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση (με πληγες) και αναγκαστηκα ο πατερας μου του εκανε ευθανασια (ηταν θεμα χρονου να πεθανει και δεν χρειαζοταν να περασει ολη την ταλεπωρια).Περιοχη :Γαλατσι.
Να εχετε το νου σας.

εδω καποια φτερα του αρπακτικου αν μπορεσετε να μου πειτε τι ειναι

----------


## Steliosan

Αν κρινω απο το χρωμα χωρις να ειμαι ο πλεον ειδικος ισως και να ειναι σαινι (γερακι).
Κριμα για το πουλακι σου,αν μπορεις να βαλεις καποιο δυχτι ή καποια σιτα γυρω απο το κλουβι ετσι θα αποτρεψεις τυχον επιθεσεις,βλεπεις εχετε και το αλσος ειναι και τα τουρκοβουνια (δεν μ'αρεσει να τα λεω ετσι) εκει και με τις παλαιες πυρκαγιες στη παρνηθα πεντελη κτλ μετακινηθηκαν αλλου,δεν φταινε και αυτα βεβαια.
Προστατεψε το κλουβι-α σου οσο ποιο γρηγορα γινεται.

----------


## serafeim

1)αν ανοιξε καγκελα ηταν κουκουβαγια
2)αν οχι πετροκινεζο (γερακι)

να τα προσεχεις απο εδω και περα!!
ειναι κριμα να χαθουν και αυτα κανουν επιθεση απο την φυση τους!!

----------


## Steliosan

> 1)αν ανοιξε καγκελα ηταν κουκουβαγια


 Μπορει κουκουβαγια να παει και ημερα;

----------


## gohn

το κριμα ειναι οτι πριν 2 χρονια μου ειχε ξαναφαει ενα καναρινι και ειχα ντυσει ολα τα κλουβια (απλα) με ανοξειδο συρματοπλεγμα λεπτο
και η ζευγαροστρα ξεχαστηκε γιατι τοτε ηταν χειμωνας.
Ο θειος μου λεει οτι ειναι κοτσιφι.
Τα καγκελα δεν τα ανοιξε.
Σε μεγεθος ηταν σαν νεα δεκαοχτουρα.
Να πω οτι εγινε κατα τις 10 το πρωι και μαλιστα πιαστηκε στα πρασα.Το πιο πιθανο ηταν να τα ετρωγε ολα.

----------


## serafeim

ειναι πετροκινεζο... αυτα κατεβαινουν μονο στις πολεις..
η κουκουβαγια δεν παει την ημερα οχι .. αλλα ανοιγει τα καγκελα και τα περνει ολοκληρα τα πουλια!!
το γερακι κοβει κεφαλια ποδια οτι πιασει δεν ανοιγει τα καγκελα ομως!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συνονόματε καλησπέρα,λυπάμαι πολύ γι΄ αυτό που σου συνέβη .Παρ΄ότι μου είναι δυσάρεστο, αυτές οι καταστάσεις σ΄ όλους μας έχουν συμβεί.Μπήκα για να γράψω ,για μία φορά ακόμα καθ΄υπερβολή, την  σημαντικότερη συμβουλή : πρόσεξε ,πρόσεξε,πρόσεξε !!! Θα επιχειρήσει ξανά να πάρει
.... ¨μεζέ ¨. Πρόσεξε φίλε μου...

----------


## gohn

το φανταζομαι γι αυτο τα πουλια τα βγαζω εξω μονο οταν ειναι και καποιος αλλος στο μπαλκονι και παλι ομως τα βλεπει ηλιος.Σημερα τα πουλια ηταν στο σαλονι και ολοι εμεις εκει και μπηκε μεσα μια καρδερινα και καθησε πανω στο κλουβι.Παντως δυστυχως για αυτα μεχρι να θωρακιστει και η ζευγαρωστρα οπως τα αλλα κλουβια ετσι θα βγαινουν εξω.

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια τι λετε τωρα ειναι δυνατον? γερακια, κουκουβαγιες, αρπακτικα ακούω...μέσα στις πόλεις κ μέρα μεσημέρι?? Είναι απίστευτο! Δεν το ήξερα, λυπάμαι που το πουλάκι σου έγινε η αιτία να προσέξω εγω παραπάνω τον δικό μου....κ μάλιστα η κουκουβάγια ανοίγει κάγκελα??
πως το κάνει αυτο δλδ, απίστευτο μου φαίνεται! ολόκληρος παπαγάλος κ δεν μπορεί να τα ανοίξει, το κάνει η κουκουβάγια? τα σπάει δλδ??

----------


## nicktzad

ελα ντε αυτη την απορια εχω και εγω Βικη!!! πως τα ανοιγει τα καγκελα???

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα.. Γεράκια υπάρχουν ακόμα και στiς κεντρικές περιοχές της Αθήνας.. Τότε κατοικούσα στην περιοχή της Δάφνης.. Μάλλον κατεβήκαν από τον Υμμητο για φαγητό, αφού στον Υμμητό δεν κατοικεί τίποτα με τις φωτιές.
Έχασα 5 πουλάκια μέσα σε 1 μέρα. Γύρισα σπίτι και είδα φρικτό θέαμα !!! Φυσικά το γεράκι δεν φταίει σε τίποτα, αλλά εμείς οι άνθρωποι. Ίσως εάν δεν έτρωγε τα δικά μου, να πέθαιναν από την πείνα τα μικρά του.

Όπως και να έχει, έφτιαξα την ΚΛΟΥΒΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%BF%CF%85 

και έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.

Αυτό όμως με τις κουκουβάγιες μου φαίνεται και εμένα περίεργο! Τι εννοείται ανοίγουν τα κάγκελα ? Δηλαδή αυτή η κλούβα δεν μπορεί να προστατέψει το πουλάκι σε επίθεση από κουκουβάγια ?

----------


## Steliosan

Η κουκουβαγια εχει πολυ δυναμη στα ποδια της τσακωνει τα καγκελα και τα ανοιγει (οπως ο κοναν στην φυλακη),τα γερακια πανε στο κλουβι και το αγκαλιαζουν με τα φτερα τους βαζοντας μεσα απο τα καγκελα τα δαχτυλα του κανοντας την πατηθρα,τα πουλια οπως ειναι φυσικο πανικοβαλονται πηγαινοντας περα δωθε και οταν κατσει εστω και για κλασματα δευτερολεπτου στο δαχτυλο του γερακα το τσακωνει και το τραβαει εξω με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.
Τα αρπαχτικα λογω του ανθρωπου αναγκαστικα εχουν επινοησει τροπους και τροπους ειναι το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης βλεπετε.

----------


## Sissy

> Ο θειος μου λεει οτι ειναι κοτσιφι.


Πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι μπορεί να έγινε επίθεση σε πουλιά από κοτσύφι... :Happy:  Δεν είναι αρπακτικά πουλιά τα κοτσίφια, ούτε τα φτερά της φωτογραφίας μοιάζουν με κοτσυφιού.
Κι' εγώ πιστεύω πως πρόκειται για γεράκι (πετρίτης ή σαίνι)

----------


## xXx

τέτοιο χρώμα φτερών εμένα με παραπέμπει σε κιρκινέζι
http://katakali.net/drupal/?q=el/ier...braxokirkinezo

----------


## ninos

στο παρακάτω άρθο ενός Site, θα δείτε μια περιγραφή και φωτογραφία μιας επιθεσης...


http://www.dpgr.gr/forum/index.php?t...33%3Bstart=135

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πω η φωτογραφία είναι τρομαχτική το κατακρεούργησε το καναρίνι....

----------


## nicktzad

Απιστευτο...!!!ουτε που θα φανταζομουν τετοια εικονα!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ninos

Η φωτογραφια αυτη για εμενα είναι 100% αληθινή και τρομακτικη εξισου. Στο Site αυτο ήμουν παλια μελος,  ειναι για οσους έχουν χομπι τις φωτογραφίες κ γνωριζω οτι δεν βαζουν ψευτικες / πειραγμενες φωτογραφιες. Όπως θα διαβάσετε τραβηχθηκε απο καποιον που ηταν σε διπλανο μπαλκονι.

Το αστείο είναι οτι αρκετά παλια πριν μαθω την υπαρξη των γερακιων μεσα στις αστικες περιοχες, το εβαζα και εγω καμια φορα στα σχοινια που απλωνουν τα ρουχα, για να βλεπει απο κατω τον κηπο.. Απο τοτε ομως που το εμαθα,  *ΠΑΝΤΑ*  καρφωμενο στον τοιχο και *ΠΑΝΤΑ*  με πλαισιο σητας γυρω απο το κλουβι !!!!! Αυτο βεβαια που με τρομαζει ειναι η δυναμη των κουκουβαγιων που δεν γνωριζα..  Δεν μπορω ομως να στερω στα πουλακια την απολαυση της ημερας και του καθαρου αερα. Νομιζω οτι το δικαιούνται.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

κοιτάχτε και αυτό ο τύπος ούτε που βγήκε να το διώξει

----------


## ninos

που το βρήκες βρε Αλέξανδρε αυτό !!!! Τρομακτικό επίσης !!! Απο οτι καταλαβαίνω τον γλίτωσε προσωρινά λόγο του σιδερένιου πλαισίου που έχει από πάνω. Όμως τα έχει βάλει στο μάτι, άρα σύντομα θα τα αρπάξει

----------


## mpapad

παιδιά δυστυχώς όσο καίμε τα δάση γύρω από τις πόλεις τα αρπαχτικά δεν έχουν πια που να τραφούν και κατεβαίνουν μέχρι και το κέντρο (!!) αν είναι να βρουν εύκολη λεία..... όσο και φρικιαστικό και να είναι...  έτσι είναι η φύση, αν μπορούσαν να τραφούν στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον...  πάλι το ίδιο θα έκαναν...  απλά δεν θα ήταν τα "δικά" μας πουλάκια.....

το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε ( :Fighting0066:  πέρα από το να κάψουμε ζωντανούς τους εμπρειστες ) είναι να προσέχουμε και να θωρακίζουμε τα κλουβάκια μας.....

----------


## Gull

> σημερα το πρωι επιτεθηκε αρπακτικο και αρπαξε πουλακι 5 εβδομαδων απο τη ζευγαρωστρα.
> Το πουλι ηταν ζωντανο και σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση (με πληγες) και αναγκαστηκα ο πατερας μου του εκανε ευθανασια (ηταν θεμα χρονου να πεθανει και δεν χρειαζοταν να περασει ολη την ταλεπωρια).Περιοχη :Γαλατσι.
> Να εχετε το νου σας.
> 
> εδω καποια φτερα του αρπακτικου αν μπορεσετε να μου πειτε τι ειναι


εμενα μου φαινονται για πουπουλα απο στηθος χουχουριστη(strix aluco)ειδος κουκουβαγιας που ζει στα δαση.αλλα δεν αποκλειεται να ναι και στο γαλατσι γιατι εχω ακουσει χουχουριστη στο λοφο αναμεσα στο ΟΑΚΑ και το γαλατσι.μερα η νυχτα η επιθεση?

----------


## Gull



----------


## Gull

οταν λες πρωι,το πρωι το ανακαλυψες η το πρωι συνεβη??

----------


## Gull

παντως ο συνηθης ενοχος ειναι αυτος!!!
Υ.Γ.ακου το σπινο!!!

----------


## Gull



----------


## Gull



----------


## mycteria ibis

πολυ καλο το βιντεο με το goshawk!!!!!εκπαιδευμενο ειναι?

----------


## vag21

πριν απο 2 χρονια εχασα ενα καρδερινοκαναρο που μου ειχαν κανει δωρο.καθε βραδυ το εβαζα μεσα οχι γιατι φοβομουν,αλλα προληπτικα. ενα μεσημερι καθως γυρναγα απο τη δουλεια ακουσα φασαρια στο μπαλκονι και το πουλακι μου εβγαζε μια φωνη που δεν ειχα ξανακουσει ποτε.μεχρι ναβγω το κακο ειχε γινει και το μπαλκονι ειχε γεμισει πουπουλα,κατεβασα το κλουβι και αυτο που αντικρισα ηταν μακαβριο.ειχε μεινει μισο απο τη μεση και πανω.ρωτησα καποιους ειδικους και μου ειπαν λογω των πυρκαγιων τα αρπακτικα ειχαν κατεβει στις πολεις. απο τοτε τα εχω μεσα και τα βγαζω μονο οταν ειμαι και εγω.

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω φοβαμε και σταματησα πλεον να τα βγαζω εξω στο μπαλκονι, γιατι ειχε περυσι δεχτηκε επιθεση ενα απο τα καναρινια  μου απο καρακαξα ευτυχως για εκεινο και για εμενα το προλαβα και δεν επαθε τιποτα τα εχω μονυμα στο υποστεγο προφυλαγμενα απο συρματινο πλεγμα που δεν μπαινει τιποτα μεσα ουτε σπουργιτια

----------

